# andriol 40mg testocaps = anyone been on them long term?



## mrgeeky (May 5, 2014)

andriol 40mg testocaps = anyone been on them long term?


----------



## GreatGunz (May 5, 2014)

You would go broke trying to use them for a cycle...... Not very efficient .


----------



## j2048b (May 5, 2014)

Sorry man never heard of them...but i have used a 23g and a vial, wear a cape and i slept at a holiday inn express last night


----------



## mrgeeky (May 6, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> You would go broke trying to use them for a cycle...... Not very efficient .



Lol, gg, read the forum heading..  "Testosterone and Hormone Replacement Therapy

Discussion"

As for not efficient, that kind of misinformation is annoying..  All though I wouldn't waste my time using them for a cycle, for TRT they are absolutely brilliant and far from efficient.  They beat injectables hands down.  Depending on dose doc or endo recommends of course, which is usually on the lower spectrum.

Andriol caps spike at aprox 40 nmol/L.. 
I can survive happily on 1 cap per day and feel like a million dollars.. Recommend dose which I am on is 2 caps, 1 morn, 1 night and I am making some really great gains on that dose. Hardly a week has gone by I haven't added weight to my various lifts...  

Has me shaking my head when people who have never used it, run it down.. But unfortunately there is some stigma attached to their use about how inefficient they are..   I swear by them, and they don't shut down your pituitary gland either which is another bonus...


----------



## noteven (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi!  I tried them when I was in Thailand last year.  Took 4 a day for 4 weeks, 3 a day for 3 weeks, 2 a day for 2 weeks, then 1 a day for 1 week.  I had great results probably because I don't
have a history of doing roids of any kind.  I am 66 yo, been working out since I was 14 and am in terrific shape.  I posted on you tube at wishbone103.  I am not hugh but very fit.  I felt great on them.  Most pleasant part was no more joint pain.  I am about ready to start a TRT program mainly to strengthen my bones and joints.  Any way I liked them and wish I could get a script for them so I could cycle on and off.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 2, 2014)

If you do them long term, you should post your bloods along the way.


----------



## noteven (Jun 7, 2014)

On Andriol Testocaps while in Thailand age 65


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 8, 2014)

Well sorry I missed the heading .... And no I have not tried them because when I was interested in them as being a replacement for Dbol at the first four weeks.
I asked everyone I knew and trusted about them I couldn't get a positive answer so I never looked back!
My bad ..... Another " bro science victim " and I stand corrected.


----------

